

The Last Hope For webOS: Asus - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/08/23/the-last-hope-for-webos-asus/

======
pedalpete
Not that I dislike Asus, I've never had any of their products. But where have
they proven the technology leadership this post promotes?

I admit, I've seen some nice Asus hardware around, and the slider and
transformer seem to be nice devices. I think it completely misses the point
when comparing 'specs' to the touchpad or the ipad. Most people don't care
about the specs, aside from memory.

To compete with Apple, a competitor will have to out-do Apple, not be a
comparison. The way to compete is to change the game. Apple is not the only
company that can do this.

Maybe Asus is the one, but this post hasn't convinced me.

